# Carbon fiber hood



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

Which is the best brand name for a carbon fiber hood. My hood is dented and it will be cheaper to buy carbon fiber than get it fixed.....$888

Thanks


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

holy crap thats alot, it cost me a little less than that to replace the hood, front bumper, front quarter panel, and one headlight, and have all those pieces painted


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just bought a new aftermarket hood for my 95 Sentra and only paid $145 with tax!I also saw carbon hoods on E-Bay for under $300, but don't know anything about them.BTW,I have Around $500 in repairs in my Sentra and replaced everything including the radiator core support and 1 other engine bay panel since I got mine as a wreck.The only things I am currently missing are the A/C condensor, bumper cover and grille.So I think that they're sniffing glue to want that much for a hood!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

http://www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/

You should be able to pick up a stock hood for around $100. I believe they are only primered though. So it may still be more cost-effective to buy a carbon fiber hood since it wouldn't have to be painted. Not to mention that with a helper you can replace the hood yourself.

EDIT: I believe NPM had an article about a carbon fiber hood for a B14. I'll see if I can find a link to it. If my memory serves me correctly, NPM had a link to the website of the business they got the CF hood from.

EDIT 2: Bingo! Found it for ya. The article is at:

http://nissanperformancemag.com/august02/project200sx/index.php

Fiber Images is the company. http://www.fiberimages.com/

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Fiberimages has them for aout $500 and Stoopid parts will have some coming out soon (I believe)


----------

